# Just got hired at a Stihl dealer



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well I've been working there for about a month now, but I am just getting around to posting it. I recently got hired at a local shop which has been my parts supplier for years. I am currently set up as the 2 stroke mechanic of the shop. The shop sells and services, Toro, Ariens, Lawnboy, Giant Vac, Stihl, Jonserd, Echo and Bearcat. We also take in alot of the box store machines for repairs.

I have seen so much stuff that makes me want to cry, careless landscapers running regular gas in there brand new Echo brush cutters... then asking for a Warranty. People around my area cannot maintain there equipment even if there life depended on it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Working at a shop is the best way to get experience on many different brands. You should also get the opportunities to attend the update schools.

I started out working at a local shop when I was 15 years old and ended up working there a little over 12 years.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah I don't know If I could pull it off for 12 years, unless I don't go into law enforcement. However I do see a variety of equipment come in, we often turn alot of the box store stuff away unless its something simple. There just isn't any money in repairing them, most of the people who buy the $99 homelite trimmer don't want to spend the $60 for fuel lines, filter and a carb kit.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

justin3 said:


> yeah I don't know If I could pull it off for 12 years, unless I don't go into law enforcement. However I do see a variety of equipment come in, we often turn alot of the box store stuff away unless its something simple. There just isn't any money in repairing them, most of the people who buy the $99 homelite trimmer don't want to spend the $60 for fuel lines, filter and a carb kit.


Yes, it's a lot different today then when I first started. There was very little low end equipment, and Homelite, Poulan and McCulloch were Top end equipment. Minimum wage was $1.75 / hr and I was making $9.75 / hr as a 2 cycle equipment mechanic. It pretty much has to be top end equipment in today's world to be able to justify just about any repairs.

Best of Luck in whatever path you choose. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on your new job. All of my repairs are for friends/family but word of mouth has traveled so I get equipment that has been abused/neglected, very frustrating. Oil on 4 strokes need to be checked/changed, proper fuel/oil ratio on 2 strokes. Filters/plugs need to be serviced/changed. Proper storage also. I do have an older Lawnboy tiller that has had gas in it for 2+ years and it starts right up. If you leave stuff outside what do you expect!! Some things I could not get a carb kit, had to buy the whole carb. Some of the repairs I have said it would cost to much to fix; parts, shipping, labor. So I have parted out a few things over the years and use the parts for other repairs. 
One would think people that use this stuff for a business would take better care of it, but I guess then repair shops would not be in business.
Good Luck on your Law Enforcement journey.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

home owners are bad at service of there equipment....but Businesses are just BAD at doing anything to there stuff..run it till it quits. then do something about it. many fleet cars and trucks are the same way...except SEMI's


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

chuck_thehammer said:


> home owners are bad at service of there equipment....but Businesses are just BAD at doing anything to there stuff..run it till it quits. then do something about it. many fleet cars and trucks are the same way...except SEMI's


I guess those of us that repair small engines would not be needed if everyone took care of their equip.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Rentahusband said:


> I guess those of us that repair small engines would not be needed if everyone took care of their equip.


I am a auto mechanic by trade....same can be said about the cars as well.

pay me now or pay me later...

my pet peave..is people buy there 16 year old kid a car and want it perfect but by the time the kid is 17 they want to spend as little as possible to keep the car running.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a guy bring me 4 older Lawnboy mowers to get running. His comment was, I do not want to put alot of $$$$$ into them. All they needed was a good cleaning and blade sharpening no parts. He is a Chiropractor so we agreed on a treatment for payment. Which might be good as my lower back has been killing me for the last two weeks. I just worked on a Craftaman rider that needed new blades, front tire and an oil/filter change. $45 for two blades, $25 front tire, $17 oil/filter. $87 for just parts. Sucks when shipping costs more than the part sometimes.


----------

